# Check out this ride!!



## grandpatractor (Nov 22, 2008)

Wouldn't this be a blast!!
http://video.kenblockracing.com/fla...d=204&media_id=9183&bgcolor=FFFFFF&autoplay=0


----------



## iCreek (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, that was pretty cool, especially going around the guy on the Segway.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 22, 2008)

Talent!


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats badass...


----------

